# Upclose with my big Pleco



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My big Pleco......


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice shot.
go any of his fully body?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Where do you keep all these monsters? The pleco has a funny shaped head, but good color.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

nice.. what size tank and how long have you had him?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone-
I keep it in my 500 gl with pacu and clown knife....I have had it roughly 1 year


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

damn thats big sucker!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

philbert said:


> damn thats big sucker!


Thanks-

I have had bigger in the past---But this certainly the nicest.....


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea AK i wanna see a full body shot of that beast. You got some damn nice fish. Lucky ass!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Very nice pic and fish. I'd like to see an action full body shot myself..


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks great!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-
I'm gonna have to move it again here in the next couple days-I'll make sure to get some full body shots of me holding the thing.....


----------

